# Wear to get bow restrung?



## SpeckSlayer (Aug 13, 2011)

I have had an old ben pearson shadow compound bow that i have been carryin around with me for a few years now. I found it in the garage of the duplex i lived in college and held on to it always sayin i was gunna turn it into a bowfishin bow. I live to hunt and fish but never used a bow to kill anything. just shot at targets. I got the reel and reel seat put on it and I need to get it restrung and maybe some sights and general maintainence work done to it. Anybody know where I can get this done? I live in Friendswood and am lookin for a place in Houston or around here that I can get it done. Not looking for any expense bow string just somethin cheap. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Santa Fe Archery on FM 1764


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gander Mtn. I-45 North.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

bowzone on treachwig...ask for richard..awesome place
brian


----------



## SpeckSlayer (Aug 13, 2011)

How much $ am I looking at for putting on some cheap bow string and general maintenance job?


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

Tom Hooker does a good job. He has shop over behind Bass Pro Shops at 25203 Lakewood. cell 281-433-3856


----------



## fishermayne (Dec 22, 2009)

X2 for Santa Fe archery. They are close to Friendswood and will do it while you wait, if you call ahead and let them know your coming. I got mine restrung there and it took about 30 minutes. They were a little cheaper then the big chain spoting good stores and are locally owned, so your money stays in the community.


----------



## Wishin_I_was_Fishin (Feb 15, 2010)

*Tom Hooker*

x2 for Tom Hooker. He just restrung a PSE Excursion for me. He was reasonable and had a wealth of experience.


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

santefe archery is only 25 dollars for bow to get restrung


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

fishingtwo said:


> Santa Fe Archery on FM 1764


X2. David Jr. put a new string on my old Bear Polar II the other day and did a great job. Get your arrows refletched while your there too.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Santa Fe Archery are the only folks I'll let touch my bow. You won't be disappointed. All the best, Guy


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

tbone2374 said:


> Gander Mtn. I-45 North.


I would not take my dog to any of the large stores like this to get a flea collar put on.
They do not have any good tech at these places. Your better off going to a pro shop. Like Bow Zone, Santa Fe or Triple Edge.


----------

